# Ecoplaya Beach Resort, Costa Rica



## Archie583 (Jun 3, 2009)

We will be staying at the Ecoplaya Beach Resort at Bahia Salinas in the Guanacaste Region of Costa Rica.  We wonder if any TUG member would have any information on this resort and or the area.  We will be going this October and would like to know what the weather is like in Costa Rica at this time of the year.  Thank you in advance for any help.


----------

